# Elmira 1600 Insert Never Fired



## Stihl Burning (Mar 21, 2011)

Guys: Any elmira fans? I just sold my Jotul 450 Tamarack 450, (light weight) and installed this never fired Elmira 1600 insert. This unit is upgraded (from the original design), takes heat off the flue collar (three slotts on top) and reinforced top (x welded) and cat plates with horizontal brace. I had an early model, cranked the heat, but warped ( more my fault, uneducated operation), used more wood, but mass and heat was unbeatable. I guess I won't fire it till fall, (still need to connect the liner), but a rare find none the less. Anyone else using one? Trying to post pics


----------



## Jimbob (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks good. I really like the detail on the glass.
 It'll be interesting to see how well it works.It it catalytic?


----------



## Stihl Burning (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes it is a catalytic, two actually approx 2"x10.5" in the top of those two boxes on either side. Those plates on the top lift out to acess the cats. I also have a Condar thermometer that measures 1/2" above the top of the cat (outgoing) 550 engage cat 1100-1700 degrees normal, 1700+ overfired. The fans on these are a nice size, three speed to. Most people like the etching. Thanks to the folks on these forums, I hope I learned enough to burn this stove gentily for many years. The previous one would heat the whole house easily, and saturate the brick of the fireplace. (take two days for that room to get dead cold. Any thought on offset flue collars? I have one from the previous install, makes moving the stove in and out a breeze, cause it slides, but I suspect it leaks at the sliding seems. I'm wondering if I lose any noticable draft. With the Elmira I can go to a liner to collar conection, just loose the easy slide in and out insert convenience. Any thought appreciated, Thanks Mike


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 27, 2011)

the Elmira is a great stove, and comes from a great stove company, Elimira Stove Works. They made a beautiful cookstove, too. Now the company is Heatland and they make the same beautiful cookstoves in wood, as well as gas and electric. Yours is a rare find since the Elmira company no longer exists and it is a pretty etching on the glass. The offset flue collar should work fine if the seams aren't too loose a fit. If they are, then I would go with the collar connection to the liner.


----------



## scotvl (Sep 5, 2011)

sorry about bringing up an old thread but I don't see many about this insert. Ive had mine for about 5 years now and have never had the cats, contacted Elmira and they don't sell them anymore.
 Now i don't have any complaints about this great insert other than it can be a little hungry and I suppose burns could last a little longer, it can heat you out of the house if you want it to.
 Now my questions to the op, it sound like you had an earlier model with the cats, I just wanted to know what I'm missing by not having them, and where did you buy them in Canada. Like I said i love the insert as is but I don't want to leave anything on the table as far as longer burns or more heat output with less wood. thanks


----------



## Garnet Watson (Oct 15, 2014)

Stihl Burning said:


> Guys: Any elmira fans? I just sold my Jotul 450 Tamarack 450, (light weight) and installed this never fired Elmira 1600 insert. This unit is upgraded (from the original design), takes heat off the flue collar (three slotts on top) and reinforced top (x welded) and cat plates with horizontal brace. I had an early model, cranked the heat, but warped ( more my fault, uneducated operation), used more wood, but mass and heat was unbeatable. I guess I won't fire it till fall, (still need to connect the liner), but a rare find none the less. Anyone else using one? Trying to post pics


I have an Elmira 1600 insert.  Do you know where I can buy catalytic combustors for it?  It's never had them but I'd like to give it a try.  The openings are 10" x 3.25 but perhaps the height isn't that important for what I've seen.


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2014)

I would call Woodmans (603) 522-8216 or Condar.
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/62879/Replacement-Catalytic-Combustor.html
http://www.woodstovecombustors.com/combustor_search.html


----------



## Garnet Watson (Oct 16, 2014)

begreen said:


> I would call Woodmans (603) 522-8216 or Condar.
> http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/62879/Replacement-Catalytic-Combustor.html
> http://www.woodstovecombustors.com/combustor_search.html


I didn't have much luck with Condar so I've sent woodman an email.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2014)

It looks like Condar lists the Elmira 1600 catalyst.


----------



## Garnet Watson (Oct 16, 2014)

begreen said:


> It looks like Condar lists the Elmira 1600 catalyst.


The condar site says the stove requires a set of 2 combustors for each side.  According to the owners manual it's a one piece unit.  I'll see what woodman has to say.  Thanks again.


----------

